# Anyone have a spare $530k? I need a new TV



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/08/06/fujitsu-intros-231-inch-display-for-outdoor-advertising/

231" display....

Who cares if it was for outdoor-advertising... and it not even close to HD resolutions....

This has "Barney" (How I Met Your Mother)... written all over it...

My PayPal account is.........
I'll invite you all over to watch (and tan)


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

:icon_lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> a requirement to stand five-meters away before you can make our what's being displayed.


This would work just about right from my desk. I don't know, though, if my ceiling is high enough or the room is wide enough. I have to get out the calculator to figure exact height and width. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

231 inches? _Pshaw!_ That's not even 20 feet!

If I'm going to spend gigabucks on a dislplay, I want it to be Hi-Def
and as big as the Starlight Drive-in movie screen (remember that?).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

And it's not HD!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks like it assembled from discreet LEDs.


----------

